
Six high-tech foods that are changing the way we eat and drink - raleighm
https://www.salon.com/2018/04/14/this-is-how-the-future-will-taste-six-high-tech-foods-that-are-changing-the-way-we-eat-and-drink_partner/
======
dominotw
s/changing/will change

